
Boeing Employees Mocked FAA in Internal Messages - ahuth
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/business/boeing-737-messages.html
======
jumelles
> “I still haven’t been forgiven by God for the covering up I did last year,”
> one of the employees says in messages from 2018, apparently in reference to
> interactions with the regulator.

> “Would you put your family on a Max simulator trained aircraft? I wouldn’t,”
> one employee said to a colleague in another exchange. “No,” the colleague
> responded.

This seems pretty damning.

~~~
ahuth
Yeah, someone knew something. But also, maybe a lesson for all of us is to
keep company messaging to company stuff and leave out the jokes.

~~~
t34543
Everyone is human. Dehumanizing all work interactions sounds pretty
depressing.

I think the real problem is considering conversations in jest as evidence. We
should all use key base for gossip but not all of us are technical.

If we were then keybase would be included in regulation.

Can’t win.

------
etxm
IMO if you purposely mislead a government regulatory authority and it results
in death, you should be tried for murder.

